# brown (IT)



## Silvi

how do we say brown in Italian ? and in Romanian?
Thank u very much!!!!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Well, in Italian it is "bruno" or "marrone", but you should ask in the Italian forum for further details.

In Romanian: "maron"


----------



## mariadelmonte

marrone/i (things, eyes, NOT hair)
bruno/i , castano/i (hair, eyes, hair)


----------



## alinapopi

Romanian: colloquial - _maro_


----------



## alinapopi

For eyes, hair...: _castaniu (sg), castanii (pl)_


----------



## OldAvatar

alinapopi said:


> For eyes, hair...: _castaniu (sg), castanii (pl)_


That's only for hair.
For eyes, the color is _căprui._ You can't say _ochi castanii_, because it doesn't make much sense.Also, another term for *brown *is _brun._


----------

